# Just When I Said no More Rescues for Awhile...



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

... I find this guy in petsmart! I couldn't walk away from him, he needed me. He can't stay upright or swim normal and also has some pretty nasty fin rot! Poor man! I've named him Patrick after my favorite character from The Perks of Being a Wallflower :-D

In his cup









































And a shot in his new tank!


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

good thing you saved him. you did the right thing.


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh he looks terrible good luck I hope you can sae him!


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

Poor baby boooooy! He's probably so happy to be with you, can't wait to see how he heals up =]


----------



## Renzia (Jan 19, 2013)

This is why I cannot go into petstores anymore Q~Q I wanna rescue them all! But I have no more room!...... and also the fact that I am not made of money!.... Q~Q
Good thing you saved him. Wish we could save them all... but... mm... -shakes head. Anyways, cannot wait to see how gorgeous he turns out to truly be!


----------



## Starchild21 (Jan 12, 2013)

He already looks amazing in his tank, like you can see the difference! Such a kind heart


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Good luck, keep us updated! He's so lucky that you were there to help him


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm looking forward to seeing his progress. Hopefully you got there in time!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Good luck!!


----------



## SharkyTheBetta (Dec 29, 2012)

I wish I could save them all too...
Good luck! Can't wait to see him better. Keep us updated.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

A video of Patrick from this morning, only 16 hours after being rescued! ♥

http://youtu.be/i_us1RJhZKQ

And a couple of pictures!


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

He's already looking way better!


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

Renzia said:


> This is why I cannot go into petstores anymore Q~Q I wanna rescue them all! But I have no more room!...... and also the fact that I am not made of money!.... Q~Q
> Good thing you saved him. Wish we could save them all... but... mm... -shakes head. Anyways, cannot wait to see how gorgeous he turns out to truly be!


Agreed, in December 2012, I had one Betta....Now...I have 14. Ooh the bug bit hard!!!! 

Patrick looks great already. I hope he continues to improve!


----------



## Renzia (Jan 19, 2013)

Mal72 said:


> Agreed, in December 2012, I had one Betta....Now...I have 14. Ooh the bug bit hard!!!!
> 
> Patrick looks great already. I hope he continues to improve!



Haha... I'd have more if my budget allowed. January 2013.... I had two Betta fish (the Mistah's ) Now... I have FIVE. but only 2 20 gallon tanks >< GEH. 

Back on topic now... He look SSSOOOO Much better now O_O Its amazing how hardy these fish are... and when given a little love and PROPER care.. even the ones who look like they will die tomorrow, turn into ... well GEMS o_o how else could we describe these beauties? ...


----------



## angus (Apr 13, 2012)

Aww...he looks so happy now.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Another Patrick update! He has figured out how to squeeze himself between the plants to hold himself down so he doesn't float to the top. He can stay upright better now too and doesn't fall over onto his side as easily. I haven't tried to feed him yet, I want to get his buoyancy issues under control first. Sorry the video isn't very good!!

http://youtu.be/ObgVcQjrAwY

and a picture!!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

New Picture of Patrick from today!!


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

You did it again MoonShadows. This is why I love this little betta rescue. They take AND save even the sickest fishes..


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

He is so cute I hope he recovers fully


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I am so happy!! Patrick FINALLY ate! He had 4 brine shrimp!! I'll try and get a video of him eating tomorrow!!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

An update on Patrick, exactly one week later! 










And a video!
http://youtu.be/vYxsoYACXmU


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww! I'm glad that he is doing awesome!


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Amazing story. I needed to see something like this today.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

One more update on Patrick before he goes to his forever home this weekend!! 


































































His first attempt at a bubblenest!


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Looking good. I'm impressed with the progress.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Wooohooo!

congrats!!!!

I get extremely paranoid when they cant reach the surface. the one I have right now can barely lift his head :/


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

WOW!!! That color sure shot up.


----------



## Static (Mar 10, 2013)

The color change is amazing! I'm glad he got you to take care of him.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Here is a video of Patrick (and a bit of my other current rescue, Whiskey) last night!! Sorry about the sounds in the background, lol, I was watching Friends! 

Patrick is going just unbelievably AMAZING!! I have an adopter lined up for him and he will be going to his new family next weekend!

http://youtu.be/rlLAWb_550k


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Beautiful crowntail. What is the story on Whiskey?

SO do you like, take in bettas and rehome them? Now how well does that go?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Cant speak for Moonshadow... but for me, it's heartbreaking when one dies. makes me think of all the things I may have done wrong. ie. "did I acclimate him too fast?" "did I move him around too much?"... sometimes I feel like a fish murderer when a sick fish dies.
on the other hand it's a joy to see one come back to life ^_^


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Whiskey I got about a week and a half ago, his fins were covered in small holes, he had fin rot, sticky fins, had lost a lot of color and was barely moving in his filthy cup. Now he is a whole new fish. 

I will rescue bettas that are in really bad shape, sometimes stores will let me have them for free or discounted other times I do pay for them. I nurse them back to health and then adopt them out to new homes! I've been doing it for over a year now. It doesn't make me money or anything, since there are no adoption fees, but it is sooooo worth it!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Cant speak for Moonshadow... but for me, it's heartbreaking when one dies. makes me think of all the things I may have done wrong. ie. "did I acclimate him too fast?" "did I move him around too much?"... sometimes I feel like a fish murderer when a sick fish dies.
> on the other hand it's a joy to see one come back to life ^_^


I agree, I recently lost 2 rescues (SIP Tequila and Ducky) and it broke my heart, even though I only had them for a day or 2, I know sometimes nothing can be done but I still have to try!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I agree with that, It's better then letting them die


----------

